# Bank Hol - cycle postponed



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,
I'm at IVF Wales and was due to start my 3rd IUI cycle this Tuesday. However, sods law, AF arrived a day early (Friday 8pm) and with it being a bank holiday Monday, I've been told I will have to postpone my cycle another month. Has anyone come on on a Friday and started tx on a tuesday?? Is there anything I can do to start cycling this month - see someone private maybe - or am I clutching at straws?
Am gutted and not coping well with this further set back.
Daizymay


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, have they explained why you have to postpone? Are you doing medicated or unmedicated IUI? 
I would have thought if you were doing unmedicated then there is no need to postpone as surely you would just need a scan around day 7 or so to see how your follies are developing?
If you are doing medicated I guess it's different as presumably you need to start the meds now and I guess that means a meeting with the nurses and that would need to be Monday?

If I was you I'd give them a call back (assume they have an emergency/out of hours no if they are not open Sat pm) and get them to explain why them being closed on Monday means you can't go ahead this month as it's not clear at the moment what they would need to do on Monday which they can't postpone to Tues? That way at least you'll understand their rationale and you may be able to find a way round it

Best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Thanks suitcase,
I'm medicated IUI. My understanding is that you need to be scanned and see a consultant day 1-3 of your period to start treatment. Last month cycle I came on on a Friday afternoon and they still saw me monday for treatment. I called the clinic yesterday (before AF arrived) to book a slot for Tuesday. The nurse informed me that they will not consider starting treatment on a monday if you come on on a friday. I explained that this hadn't been a problem in the past and then she said  'well because it's a bank hol you'll have to postpone'. Basically I think they're just over booked and i'm being booted out. But then AF arrived a day early, so I'm in a real in a pickle now! I don't feel confident to phone the emergency number and when I do get to speak to someone, I end up crying and come off the phone being fobbed off. Sorry for my waffle - feeling hopeless and useless again.
Anyone know if you can start medicated IUI day5??
Daizymay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no that must be so upsetting im assuming you cant start cause they wont be there on monday? what a nightmare for you

i know waiting another month seems like forever right now.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah, I see. I guess it's because they need to start you on the meds and perhaps Tues is too late? Although I'd be surprised if one day made such a huge difference...and the scan as I understand it is primarily to check for cysts etc and if you've never had probs with that you're unlikely to have them this time
I know it's such an emotional thing, but remember they are providing a service and they are there to answer your questions so do give the emergency number a call and maybe ask to talk to someone 'in charge' just to put your mind completely at rest as to whether you can go ahead or not
Obviously you wouldn't want to go ahead Tues if there's no chance of it working, but if it's not going to make any difference to your success rate, then it's presumably worth a shot? At least you need to discuss it with them
Good luck    
Suitcase
x

PS if you really find it too difficult to make the call because you're too upset/in tears - could someone else do it for you if you explained what needs to be asked? Your other half, a friend etc?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i know the frustration of having cycles cancelled, we came up against the august bank holiday in our first cycle.  however, try and hold on to the thought that they are only doing it so that your cycle has the best possible chance of succeeding.  they could just say come on tuesday, be scanned and start meds then, but if you were unlucky enough to get a BFN at the end of it you would probably then just be left thinking if only i hadn't started stimming on day 5......


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies. my cycle was cancelled afterall. Roll on October.
Daizymay


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

why october and not september?


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

End of September it is - my head's in the shed!
Cheers


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

good luck daisymay end off  september be here before you know it x


----------

